# Sat cook



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2006)

Tomorrow I’m going to do a brisket with the peppers and adobe from the Chipotle project….and do some ribs up as well…
Underside of the Brisket




The marinate made with the homemade chipotles



Ribs


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice lookin ribs there dog, did you trim em st louie style??


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2006)

Loin backs from BJ's I just "squared them off some" the ends that I cut off will be closer to the firebox as a treat..


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 11, 2006)

Good start. I will be checking yer progress :!:  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothin like skirt meat for a lil snack.....


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Nothin like skirt meat for a lil snack.....


 :!:  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Another vacation cook =D> 
Sounds like a little heat goin' in that brisket....or was that for the ribs? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

7:30 am Brisket is rubbed and on Buford. .I’m going to start with some Oak and then switch to apple and some hickory when the ribs go on…..It is a beautiful Sat morning here temp was 55* when we woke up…it looks like it’s going to be a good day


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Looking good bro'. Feels like fall weather here


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looking good bro'. Feels like fall weather here


I know and I love it...the oldest wanted to play some catch this morining..it was nice to do that without being soaked in 2 min


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

10:00am put the ribs and some hotdogs for lunch and some Yams…


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh baby !!  =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I’m going to do a brisket with the peppers and adobe from the Chipotle project….and do some ribs up as well…
> Underside of the Brisket
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to put _plaster_ on that brisket????? Or, are you going to use _adob*o*_???? :!:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

There is a good chance that I will get plastered today...in which case my spelling won't matter :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

3:30 The ribs are almost done and the Brisket is coming along nicely, we ate the hotdogs for lunch and had the rib tips as a snack….Joker stopped by while I was cooking and we had a nice visit and shared a couple of Yeuling Porters, the rib tips and one of the Smoked Yams…..he also brought me over some sauce to try I’ll be painting it on the ribs soon….I plan on taking advantage of the cooler weather today to make a Smoked Sweet Potatoes pie….






The brisket doesn’t’ look as yellow in the pit. I think it’s the light and my camera…


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Ribs are done.. Joker thanks for the sauce that’s some good stuff…The Brisket is still chugging along.








What’s this?…..WittdogsB is going to make real whipped cream to go with….


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, those ribs look great!  Brisket too.  Odd about the color though..it was a nice color when I was there.  Glad you liked the sauce.  Them pickles from the other week are very good!!  Thanks for the take home.  Got to meet Wittdog'sB ~ How wittdog landed such a nice lady, I'll never know...  :grin:  :grin:  :!: Got a very informative lesson on sausage stuffing while I was there and loved them Yudelings, rib ends and yam!  It was good to see the kids and Magic again too.  Thanks for the good time.  Looks like I should have stayed for dinner!!  =P~  =P~  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Well here is the brisket at 7:00 pm it’s been on for a bout 12 hrs..the internal temp is 165*



Pie is done….just needs to cool…..and some real whipped cream….


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Dahyum!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Yummmmm




Brisket is getting there….couple more hours…..


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 12, 2006)

Food looks great witt!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Brisket is done….I’m happy with the results…









 :night:


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

looks really good dog =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Everything looks great Dog =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

That brisket looks like it was worth the wait....besides, nothin better than havin dessert before dinner!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2006)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> WOW Wittdog.. looks good. Those yams look like they turned out great. ALOT better than mine for sure. I did some Baby Backs on Saturday and threw in some yams BUT wrapped them. They were very soggy when they were done... GOOD but like mashed potatoes...
> How long does it take to get them done unwrapped ?
> 
> 
> ...


My yams were soggy too but real tastey I rubb them with a hadfull of brown sugar, little cinnamon and a splash of vanilla and then add enough water to make a paste and then rub the paste on the skin..I cook them for about 4-5 hours


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Jersey BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I hate to differ but I didn't think so.  They were very good!!

Looks good Jersy!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I hate to differ but I didn't think so.  They were very good!!

Looks good Jersy![/quote:2movkm3y]
Ok well I like the way they turn out on the pit they aren't stringy
Jersey those look like some good eats.


----------

